

Bitcoin as a Protocol for Trust - rhhfla
http://sophisticatedfinance.typepad.com/sophisticated_finance/2013/11/bitcoin-redefines-trust.html

======
salient
Wait - Bitcoin-like elections? He may be on to something there. Everyone could
have their own Bitcoin-like address, that can't be recreated and that person
could only vote once. Then maybe we can finally have online voting.

